# Compost Instead of Mulch



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Has anyone used bulk compost from a landscape supply center instead of using mulch on top of your landscaping areas? My front landscaping gets high winds at times and my Scotts Nature Scapes mulch just blows into the grass which makes a mess and blows into the neighbor's yard too. I tried the mulch glue stuff but it's a pain to not get it on the plants. I took one small spot and put the bagged compost but it's too much like top soil and it just turns a very light tan/gray color when it dries out. I'd like some texture to it like I've seen from some bulk compost before.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No but I use pine bark nuggets which are larger and I don't have that issue. Plus I don't need to replace it every year. Just refresh it every other year.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> No but I use pine bark nuggets which are larger and I don't have that issue. Plus I don't need to replace it every year. Just refresh it every other year.


I will have to look at pine bark nuggets but I don't see many places around that have them in bulk form. I'll have to check out lowes to see what they have. I'm going to see what our bulk place has for shredded hardwood mulch too because I would think the more shredded it is, the less likely it is to fly away. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah mine was bagged Lowe's. Super light though which is nice and the bags are large. I probably only use ten or fifteen bags every other year though. If you have a lot it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

If available in your area, check out Eastern Red Cedar from a landscape supply center. As far as bulk mulch goes, it is on the more expensive side, but it lasts longer than most others because it doesn't decompose quite as fast. Holds its color well, and is kind of a shredded product so it doesn't move around as easy as chips or the bagged stuff. If you have it thick enough, you just need to top off every couple years.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I use a 50/50 mix of finely ground mulch and compost that gets delivered in bulk. I have never had any issues with it blowing around. It looks just like finely shredded mulch and adds organic matter and fertilizes.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

bernstem said:


> I use a 50/50 mix of finely ground mulch and compost that gets delivered in bulk. I have never had any issues with it blowing around. It looks just like finely shredded mulch and adds organic matter and fertilizes.


I really like that idea. So do you have them deliver them and dump them in separate piles and mix in a wheelbarrow or just mix in the landscaping?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

My supplier sells a pre-mix. Your supplier may have something similar, or can likely pre-mix for you if you are ordering more than a few yards (though they will probably charge to do it). If not, I would probably spread compost, then mulch on top without mixing or mix in a wheelbarrow then spread. It would be a pain to mix them in the garden with the plants in the way.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Done. Dug holes between plants, took the bad clay out, covered whole area with bulk compost, and put bulk brown hardwood mulch on top. I'm beat after that. Also cleaned up the live edges on my 3 trees.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I know it's not for everyone but I use wood chips, free! I layed about 5" deep three years ago most has turned to soil now, the top just requires a rake now and then to smarten things up.


----------



## PTNair (May 1, 2020)

The electrical company in my area gives free wood chips. The problem is they deliver only truck loads!!! and that is too much for me. If you need a large supply or the neighbors can share, that is an option. The chips are big and I don't think it will blow away once it is settled.


----------

